# Time awaken the beast!!!



## samson3535 (Sep 13, 2014)

Ok so stats as of now:

Height:6ft 3in 
Weight:270 lbs
Measurements Idk but I want to cry seeing as I was as follows:

Weight:308lbs
Arms:23 in
quads:30 in
Chest:57 in
Waist:32 in
Pics of both to follow as well as routine when I get home to type it all up


----------



## Iceman74 (Sep 13, 2014)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## samson3535 (Sep 13, 2014)

Heck ya


----------



## samson3535 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## samson3535 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## samson3535 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## samson3535 (Sep 13, 2014)

Those are at 308


----------



## MattG (Sep 13, 2014)

Damn bro, some serious guns right there! Big dude no doubt. Lol at that little guy flexing behind you in the one pic


----------



## samson3535 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hahaha right he tried and failed to photo bomb me lol the funny part is that guy has like 18 in guns but you would never know besides mine in that pic lol


----------



## Iceman74 (Sep 13, 2014)

Yep, you're a big boy alright! How old are you?


----------



## samson3535 (Sep 13, 2014)

22


----------



## samson3535 (Sep 13, 2014)

Was 21 in those pics I just turned 22


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 13, 2014)

22yo? Huge boy! Full of potential !!


----------



## samson3535 (Sep 13, 2014)

Haha thanks brotha


----------



## Iceman74 (Sep 13, 2014)

d2r2ddd said:


> 22yo? Huge boy! Full of potential !!



That's exactly what I was thinking and why I asked about his age. 
He has youth and genetics on his side, with the right guidance - the sky is the limit for the kid*. 




*No disrespect intended when I say kid... I'm about to turn 40 (in less than 3 weeks) and have a son that's 21.


----------



## samson3535 (Sep 13, 2014)

None taken only childeren take offense to being referred to as young or kid I had to grow up a long time ago haha Thanks so much.


----------



## samson3535 (Sep 16, 2014)

Well I did my first shot of test in over a year and oh my God I got test flu like I never have had before lol it is so bad my whole body hurts like I have a ragging fever


----------



## samson3535 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok guys sorry got caught up with life but I'm back in last 2 days been good I'm up to putting in 7-8 meals a day down and I have done chest and calves yesterday and back and bis and calves today. Today's sesh is as follows:

Bent over bb rows: 135 lbs till failure 
Set 2:25 lbs till failure about 15 reps

Set 3: 270 lbs for 12

Set 4: 185lbs till I dropped the weight 
Set 5:135lbs till I dropped it again 

Lat pull downs:

Set 1:250lbs 15 reps
Set 2:300lbs 12 reps
Set 3:225lbs 10 reps

Row machine:
Set 1-4:225lbs till failure 

Biceps:

Db curls:
Set 1:35lbs 20 reps
Set 2:70 lbs 15 reps
Set 3:85lbs 10 reps
Set 4:95lbs 10 reps

Preacher curls:

Set 1-4:135lbs till failure 

First real week back so I took it easy on the work out 

Gear:

Test:1200mg week I do 2 injections of test e Monday and Wednesday at 400 mg each shot and the other days I pin 100mg test prop 

Tren: 800mg each week split between 2 shots at 200mg Monday and Wednesday of tren e and tren a 100mg shot the other days 

Mast e:800mg a week 

Arimidex:1mg every night because I'm terrible with estro sides 

B12 injections every other day as well


----------



## samson3535 (Sep 23, 2014)

Oops forgot also 10 ius slin post work out 

And 10ius gh split between the day


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 23, 2014)

I dig that cycle. Do you not run any npp or deca? Too much bloat or what?


----------



## samson3535 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ya I have ran npp before and it was sick but I just get screwed from estro sides bad


----------



## samson3535 (Sep 23, 2014)

I have never ran deca I don't like that there is metabolites in your system for 18 months that doesn't let me clean out quick if I need to and I'm about to get the gyno surgery I got gyno bad in both sides from puberty and it never went away so I just have to get it cut out


----------

